# Opinions on how he looks



## Opie2017 (Jul 28, 2018)

I am  learning about minis, I have always owned large horses but now I am older I decided to have a couple of minis. This is my 2 year old colt and would like some opinions how he looks. I do try my best on raising them, he is the youngest one I have ever purchased. I got him at 4 months and would like to know if he looks like his growing correctly, I don't show but plan to use him for therapy


----------



## chandab (Jul 28, 2018)

What is his current diet?  As many details as possible, please; type of feeds and forages, amount of feeds and forages?   how tall is he? 

He looks like he's a bit light along his topline (spine and hips), so likely needs a bit more protein in his diet.  A bit of exercise will help too, but he has to have the nutrition to support the exercise.

Is he up to date on his deworming?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 29, 2018)

I was also thinking about protein and exercise.  Suggest some caveletti work or some walks on hills.  Backing exercises also could help his hind.

He is a very nice color and well groomed!  I like the way his neck ties in at the shoulder.  At 2, do you think he has the temperament for therapy work?  He appears very interested in his world.  People will love him.


----------



## Opie2017 (Jul 29, 2018)

I have him on grain that is about 12% protein but switching to miniature horse and pony grain by purina. He is getting 2 and half cups of grain with a mixture of black oil sunflower seeds along with 3 probiotic flavored cookies, spread over 3 meals breakfast lunch and supper along with 3 flakes of hay divided morning, noon and evening. I am not sure the type of hay, I do know its nice fresh hay no junk weeds of any kind. He barley 29 inches and yes he is up to day on his deworming. He does get exercise but I like Marsha Cassada's idea about the caveletti work, I am looking at videos to get an idea on "how to".  Thank you for replying to my topic and appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Opie2017 (Jul 29, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I like the way his neck ties in at the shoulder.  At 2, do you think he has the temperament for therapy work?  He appears very interested in his world.  People will love him.  As of now I wouldn't use him for therapy as he is still intact but after he is gelded. He is sort of calm now and has a few quirks we need to work out. He loves people and we have people who thinks he is adorable    Thank you, he took a while to lose the winter coat and we actually did our first clipping on his mane. It is not the best but I think we did fairly well


 .


----------



## Opie2017 (Jul 29, 2018)

Sorry I did the quote wrong   my post begins with (As of now I wouldn't use him for therapy as he is still intact but after he is gelded)


----------



## chandab (Jul 29, 2018)

What are your choices for feed brands?  Most I've come across haven't been happy with the Mini and Pony feed, except for feeding easy-keeper pasture puffs, definitely not for finishing up growth and adding protein and muscle.    If you like Purina, many like Strategy.  If you are worried about sugar/starch in the product, Purina WellSolve Low starch is supposed to be decent.   My choice is a ration balancer, highly concentrated source of protein, vitamins and minerals, so just a cup or two daily provides the nutrients missing in most forages (being yours is small, 1 cup will probably be plenty); Purina's ration balancer is called Enrich Plus.


----------



## Opie2017 (Jul 29, 2018)

We have a tractor & supply up here but depends if our local store carries it as we live up in Northern Maine. I looked up Enrich Plus and I see that local store does carry it


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 29, 2018)

Do you have access to alfalfa?  I am a fan of it for building muscle.   I like BOSS also.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 29, 2018)

He is cute. I agree with the above posts about his topline and muscle.  Has he had his first dental checkup?  That might be something to look into.  He won't benefit from his vittles if he can't process them.

He has a pretty head.  Do I see a partially blue eye? Or is it all blue?  My mini has a half blue eye.


----------



## Opie2017 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you  He has one brown and one full blue eye


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 30, 2018)

Opie2017 said:


> Thank you  He has one brown and one full blue eye


That is cool, I like the uniqueness of horses with eyes like that.


----------



## Opie2017 (Jul 30, 2018)

here is my mare, just wondering if she is too fat. She is 37 inches tall and how does she look? Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 30, 2018)

From the pics she does not look overweight. Im always a little cautious on commenting off a pic, due to angles and what I cant see looking at them.


----------



## chandab (Jul 30, 2018)

She looks pretty good in the pictures.   That said, how easily can you feel spine, hips and ribs?   There should be a light layer of flesh and muscle; if you readily feel bone, they are too thin, if you really have to push through flesh, they are too heavy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 31, 2018)

Bay is my favorite color!


----------



## Opie2017 (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't have different angles of her but I can take more pictures, I have one other picture of her and the second one of her last year.  I don't have a weight tape, I keep track of her weight by measuring girth and length (estimating her weight at 290). How accurate is that?. I can not feel her spine or ribs, I don't have to push hard when trying to feel for them


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 31, 2018)

She looks great and I dont think she looks overweight at all. 

What I meant by the diff angles , was being able to visually look at the horse at different angles. Nothing is more accurate then being able to feel over the horse as Chanda Mentioned .


----------



## chandab (Aug 1, 2018)

She looks good.   For her height and build, I'd say 290# is light, so recheck your math.  What formula are you using?   I had a 37" gelding with a similar build, he was good at 350#, too skinny at 325#, and fat at 375#; weights on a scale. My 36" stallion is pretty good around 325, but need to update his measurements.


----------



## Opie2017 (Aug 1, 2018)

Chandab, I found something online you measure girth and length some type of calculator that estimates the weight. Thanks Ryan Johnson, I just thought she looked bigger than last year and was a bit worried she had gained too much


----------



## chandab (Aug 2, 2018)

Here's an online calculator, but I can't remember how accurate it is for miniatures:  https://thehorse.com/tools/adult-horse-weight-calculator/

Is this the formula?

http://www.horsefeedblog.com/2010/06/how-to-weigh-your-horse-without-a-scale/


----------



## Opie2017 (Aug 6, 2018)

Yes it is,  but it is reading her weight at 239 that doesn't sound right. I have been measuring her length with a straight  line and in the picture it shows them doing it at an angle. I don't know if that will make a difference, I tried now its reading her weight at 252


----------



## chandab (Aug 6, 2018)

Opie2017 said:


> Yes it is,  but it is reading her weight at 239 that doesn't sound right. I have been measuring her length with a straight  line and in the picture it shows them doing it at an angle. I don't know if that will make a difference, I tried now its reading her weight at 252


How tall, again?  What did you get for heartgirth?  And, length?


----------



## Opie2017 (Aug 6, 2018)

she is 36 inches tall, 45 girth and 41.5 length  Here is Opie and Luna



View attachment video-1533576749.mp4


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 7, 2018)

your mare is very pretty, bay is also my favorite color.  looking at both of them and taking into consideration their ages , i would say they could both use some exercise. lunging would be good and ground driving.  ALWAYS GO BOTH DIRECTIONS.  HAVE FUN.


----------



## Zergling (Aug 7, 2018)

I think they both look pretty good. Not over or under weight. Both are definitely cuties.


----------

